# sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be done?



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

my goats are way too hot their temp is like 107. what time of year can i shave my goats or even bath them to cool them down? i have a fainter and not sure what the other two are but one is prego and she has been acting like she's in labor for weeks now. it is almost 90 here today....


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

Where are you at? 107 is way too high for a temp...I bathe and clip in 70ish degree weather...usually in early May. 90 should be fine to clip in, just make sure its going to be somewhat consistant weather. Is that a Pygmy? I was always told that you shouldn't clip them, but I'm no expert on them.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

my pyg. isn't the one i'm worried about its my fainter what about triming pyg's hair or maybe just shave there bellies? bty i'm in the south part of west virginia


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

Then yes you should be O.K. clipping. If it does for some reason get chilly (but that weather sounds awesome), you can always put a tee-shirt on them and they should be fine. :thumb: You can clip however you feel comfortable, just the belly, just the body, or the entire goat...it's up to you


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

Ok I need to ask something I heard. Some one told me they never clip we are in OK and the reason for not clipping is they have have goats get bad sunburn


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

I've only ever shaved my black pygmy buck once...but I didn't go too close, I left enough hair on him to help protect his skin.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

I clip for shows and they can get sunburned. So what I do is after I clip them I put sunblock on them. Its worked for me, but im a newbie at this to.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

Do most people clip their Nigerians too? I live in Ct and although the weather is nice right now I was planning to wait until the end of May to clip.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

I've never, ever clipped my fainters or my mini silkies..... we get up to 113 deg. here.... if your goats temps are 107.. then they need to be at a vet because they are very, very sick. Do they have runny noses, wheezing? Labored breathing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

I'd give them acces to cool shade and tons of cold water to cool them off 107 is like fatal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: sheering or shaving and bathing a goat when can it be do*

agree a temp of 107 can be fatal -- I would check their temps again with a different thermometer yours might be bad. Remember you take goats temps rectally. Normal temp is 101-103

You can clip any goat. Typically for show though you dont clip pygmies but that doesnt mean you cant clip pets.

You can bath them to cool them off. The reason they are so hot is they still have their winter under coat.

4kids -- yes nigerians are clipped for show so you can clip yours but if you plan to show be sure to clip no more then 1 week before the show or their hair will have grown out by the time for the show - it wont look like it but against the other goats you will notice.


----------

